# Subasta - Arrematado/arrematante/arrematar



## VanessAlves

Hola...es mi primera vez en el fórun como participante, pero ya busco informaciones aquí hace tiempo...gracias a todas las colaboraciones!

Tengo que traducir del portugués al español las palabras "arrematado", "arrematar" y "arrematante". En Brasil, cuando hay una subasta, la persona que compra el objeto es el "arrematante" y el objeto es el "arrematado" y también hay el verbo "arrematar" que se usa en una frase como "João arrematou o imóvel". La pregunta es ¿cómo se dice en español estas palabras? Ya busqué en el diccionario arriba, pero no hay ejemplificaciones y me quedo con dudas.

¡Gracias!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

VanessAlves said:


> Hola...es mi primera vez en el fórun como participante, pero ya busco informaciones aquí hace tiempo...gracias a todas las colaboraciones!
> 
> Tengo que traducir del portugués al español las palabras "arrematado", "arrematar" y "arrematante". En Brasil, cuando hay una subasta, la persona que compra el objeto es el "arrematante" y el objeto es el "arrematado" y también hay el verbo "arrematar" que se usa en una frase como "João arrematou o imóvel". La pregunta es ¿cómo se dice en español estas palabras? Ya busqué en el diccionario arriba, pero no hay ejemplificaciones y me quedo con dudas.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 En español es el verbo "rematar". Mira el enlace al DRAE:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=rematar

Saludos


----------



## VanessAlves

Muchas gracias Paco...yo estaba casi segura de esto, pero me faltaba un diccionario que ejemplificase!


----------



## VanessAlves

Hablando con una amiga uruguaya, ella me dijo que lo que llamamos en portugués de "arrematador" es el comprador en español. El rematador es el "leiloeiro" en portugués y el "leilão" es el remate o subasta.


----------



## Tomby

La "subasta", que nunca es el "remate", en portugués creo que se llama "_leilão_". El "remate" es la "_adjudicação pelo maior oferente_", o sea, por el "mayor postor".
Por otro lado, un "_arrematante_" es el "postor" o "rematante".
Además, "_arrematar_" es "rematar" y "_arrematado_" es el participio pasado del verbo "_arrematar_" aplicable a la cosa subastada.
Finalmente, el "_leiloeiro_" es el "subastador" (pregonero).


----------



## VanessAlves

Tombatossals...entonces, en las frases abajo, ¿puedo utilizar las siguientes traducciones?
 - O autor arrematou (*comprou*) o imóvel.
* El autor remató el inmueble.*
 - O senhor João é o arrematador (*aquele que comprou*) do imóvel.
_*El Sr. João es el rematante del inmueble.*_
 - Depois da arrematação (*ato de comprar*), o autor firmou contrato.
* Tras el remate, el autor firmó contrato.*
 - Há uma fábrica sobre o terreno arrematado (*que foi comprado*). 
*Hay una fábrica sobre el terreno arrematado.*


----------



## Tomby

Sí, pero en castellano parece un poco extraño o artificial. Tal vez porque las personas que no estamos en el ambiente de las subastas usamos una palabras menos técnicas. Yo en mi anterior _post_ me he limitado a responder a tus preguntas. A continuación te escribo como lo diría en un lenguaje coloquial. Te advierto que no soy traductor:

- O autor arrematou (*comprou*) o imóvel.
_*El autor remató el inmueble. =*El autor compró el inmueble en una subasta._
- O senhor João é o arrematador (*aquele que comprou*) do imóvel.
_*El Sr. João es el rematante del inmueble. =* El Sr. João fue el mejor postor en la subasta._
- Depois da arrematação (*ato de comprar*), o autor firmou contrato.
_*Tras el remate, el autor firmó contrato. *= Id._
- Há uma fábrica sobre o terreno arrematado (*que foi comprado*). 
_*Hay una fábrica sobre el terreno arrematado. *= Hay una fábrica sobre el terreno adquirido en la subasta._

TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> La "subasta", que nunca es el "remate", en portugués creo que se llama "_leilão_". El "remate" es la "_adjudicação pelo maior oferente_", o sea, por el "mayor postor".
> Por otro lado, un "_arrematante_" es el "postor" o "rematante".
> Además, "_arrematar_" es "rematar" y "_arrematado_" es el participio pasado del verbo "_arrematar_" aplicable a la cosa subastada.
> Finalmente, el "_leiloeiro_" es el "subastador" (pregonero).


 
Correctíssimo, não cabe qualquer dúvida.


----------



## zema

Leyendo el post de Tombatossals, percibo que es bastante diferente el uso de esos términos por aquí; en Argentina se usan del modo que te indicó tu amiga uruguaya.

Remate se usa como sinónimo de subasta.
Rematador es el subastador.
Comprador se le dice al _arrematador_.

Lo que más me llama la atención es que la frase: "El autor remató el inmueble" por aquí se entendería: "El autor _vendió_ el inmueble en una subasta", y no que lo _compró_.
Un terreno rematado es para nosotros un terreno vendido en una subasta


----------



## zema

Ah, pero para no confundirte: todas las versiones "coloquiales" (en color rojo) que te da Tombatossals, sí se entenderían perfectamente por aquí también!


----------



## VanessAlves

Zema..muchas gracias!
La traducción es de Brasil a Uruguay, y es un texto jurídico.


----------



## zema

Ah, entonces, olvídate de lo que escribí. Me refería a cómo se entienden coloquialmente esos términos por aquí!


----------



## zema

No pensé que necesitaras la traducción para un escrito jurídico, por eso te respondí, y refiriéndome al uso coloquial en nuestros países. Pero ya metido en el brete,  y por si te confundí más de lo que te ayudé, traté de indagar si hay relación entre el uso coloquial y el legal por aquí. Aparentemente, sí.


> Subasta proviene del latín sub-asta (bajo la lanza), expresión que utilizaban los ejércitos romanos, porque la venta del botín de guerra se anunciaba con una lanza.- Su significado es "venta pública de bienes que se hacen al mejor postor" y - dentro de ese acto- el remate, en su acepción originaria, es la última oferta con la cual se obtiene la adjudicación (fin de la subasta).
> En España, los términos remate y subasta no son sinónimos, pero en algunos países latinoamericanos, el uso le ha ido dando ese carácter. Ello se ha generalizado de tal manera, que la Real Academia no ha podido dejar de receptarlo y, en la edición de su diccionario correspondiente al año 1992, al tratar el término "remate", introdujo como acepción de uso en Argentina, Bolivia, Chile, México, Paraguay y Uruguay, la de subasta pública.


Te dejo estos links uruguayos que confirmarían el uso de remate, rematador, rematado y comprador (o adquirente) con el mismo sentido que los usamos coloquialmente por aquí. Espero que te sirvan, lo ideal sería que alguien que entienda de estas cuestiones pudiera echarles un vistazo.

http://www.parlamento.gub.uy/leyes/AccesoTextoLey.asp?Ley=15508&Anchor=
http://www.derechocomercial.edu.uy/ClaseRemate01.htm


----------

